# Is kindle freetime down? Paperwhite auto updated, stuck in freetime now



## cdaitch (May 28, 2009)

I gave my 9 1/2yr old a paperwhite last week, it just auto updated... I was unhappy to see all my collections on there so I entered into FreeTime on it to see if that would then only show her books... problem is I can't exit (and it didn't show Harry Potter which we've borrowed via Prime and she's reading now). It keeps asking for my parental control password, and I'm entering it correctly but it refuses to accept it. I double checked and entered it on my Fire HDX and the password worked fine... but I'm still locked out of the paperwhite. I deleted her profile to see if that would let me out, no dice... and now when I click free time on my HDX I get "we're sorry, there was an error retrieving user information. Please try again later" 

Any ideas 

*** UPDATE ***
found the directions online to deregister and reregister the paperwhite, and that worked to get me out of a locked free time screen, however on my HDX I still can't access the free time app at all. I haven't tried again on the paperwhite since I know I was using my correct password and it wouldn't unlock and I don't want to bother with having to deregistering all over again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Parental Control password on your Paperwhite doesn't have to be the same thing as on your Fire.  I just tested and set a different password on my Paperwhite than I did on my Fire.

If you're sure that you entered the same password, you might try deregistering and registering the Paperwhite.

Final solution would be to reset to factory settings.  As she's only had it a week, there shouldn't have to be much to redo, and you could reset the password.

And yes, FreeTime will only show the books you've authorized for her.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cdaitch said:


> I gave my 9 1/2yr old a paperwhite last week, it just auto updated... I was unhappy to see all my collections on there so I entered into FreeTime on it to see if that would then only show her books... problem is I can't exit (and it didn't show Harry Potter which we've borrowed via Prime and she's reading now). It keeps asking for my parental control password, and I'm entering it correctly but it refuses to accept it. I double checked and entered it on my Fire HDX and the password worked fine... but I'm still locked out of the paperwhite. I deleted her profile to see if that would let me out, no dice... and now when I click free time on my HDX I get "we're sorry, there was an error retrieving user information. Please try again later"
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have given you the instructions on deregistering and registering. Glad you could figure it out.

Have you tried using the MayDay service on the HDX? Swipe down from the top and tap on the Mayday button, then tap connect. If it were my device, I would try that to see what they would say. My best suggestion is to deregistering/registering the Fire, too. I suspect that would clear the error.

To deregister the Fire, swipe down > Settings > My Account > Deregister.

Let us know how it goes, cdaitch! (A request--instead of updating your original post, if you reply to the thread using the reply button at the top or bottom of the thread, it will help us know there's new information or questions--thanks! I almost missed that you had updated your original post.  )

Betsy


----------

